

Android Surges While the iPhone Stalls Out - Tichy
http://gizmodo.com/5490299/android-surges-while-the-iphone-stalls-out

======
Tichy
I was surprised by the RIM numbers actually. I thought mobile web was
dominated by iPhones.

~~~
tumult
It is. # cell phone subscribers by phone type is not mobile web users by phone
type.

~~~
Tichy
I am confused. What are cell phone subscribers vs mobile web users? Except
that it's just for one site here, I suppose?

